# Square, hexagonal and now triangular



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

SQUARE, HEXAGONAL AND NOW TRIANGULAR - Golf365.com - Gear - Golf Equipment Reviews, Golf Gear Guides, Golf Clubs, Putters. - SQUARE, HEXAGONAL AND NOW TRIANGULAR

Square, hexagonal and now triangular


New drivers have been coming out with square and hexagonal heads, in each case with claims they help hit the ball longer and straighter. Now, currently hitting the golf shops, is a driver with a triangular head.

It's the 907D1 which is being introduced in to the UK this month by highly regarded Titleist.

The Titleist 907D1 has an elongated, triangular-shaped head which has a tapered sole and is said, according to a report in Golfmagic.com, to be more forgiving than any previous Titleist driver and, like the it's square and hexagonal-headed rivals, delivers straighter and longer tee shots.

The second of Titleist new drivers is stable mate 907D2 which has a more traditional profile and features a tapered, beta titanium face insert to help deliver maximum ball speed across the face, a higher launch and lower spin when struck lower in the face.

This club, which provides 'enhanced' weight distribution around the head to assist better players to work and shape the ball, has already proved successful in the hands of Adam Scott at the Shell Houston Open.

The 907D2 is also being used by Ben Crane, Brad Faxon and Robert Gamez.

A complete menu of loft and shaft options is available through Titleist Custom-fit outlets and the two new drivers have both been available since May 1 at a recommended retail price of £299.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The 907D1 has a triangle head?? I didn't even notice..


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

That looks cool, I would still put my money on Taylor Made burner as my choice.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I hit a D1 demo a week or so back. It feels really solid; hits the ball pretty high. The ones I hit good were HUGE, and the off center hits weren't too bad. I don't think I could ever play with it though. It's so ugly and the sound makes me want to puke. It's like the sound an aluminum baseball bat makes. Really pingy type sound.


----------

